# where can I get canadian forces poster?



## K.Chu (23 Nov 2011)

I see so many nice and cool looking CF posters, however after hours of research (and also searched the forum) I come to no conclusion on how to acquire some of them.

I've been to CNE before and on the stands there, CF gave out free posters, but other than that I really don't know how I can acquire them.

I really want to get my hands on to some JTF2 posters and potentially others as well, but I don't find any methods to get them. Should I somehow contact CF Public Affairs? Or what should I do?

Any guidance would be definitely appreciated!!


----------



## medicineman (23 Nov 2011)

Go to a Recruiting Centre - they usually have lots that they're happy to hand out if you ask for them.

MM


----------



## K.Chu (23 Nov 2011)

Are there any other options other than running into a recruiting center asking for posters?

That seems a little bit.. weird.


----------



## medicineman (23 Nov 2011)

Local Reserve Units, some websites might have pdf files to download, check google images too.

MM


----------



## K.Chu (23 Nov 2011)

But I'm looking for the acutal poster so I can put it up in my room


----------



## medicineman (23 Nov 2011)

Go to the local Reserve units, go to the Recruiting Centre, if there is a major base nearby go there...might feel weird, but that's where you get them...unless a local surplus place has any for sale.

MM


----------



## opp550 (23 Nov 2011)

When I was last at my friendly neighborhood reserve unit to inquire about joining, they had stacks of things that looked like posters that one could conceivably hang up in one's room, but there were a little smaller, like the size of the place mat. They did have some larger posters hanging around, including a CSOR one, but I do not know if they had extras of those for people to take home. Although this was in the reserve unit's recruiter's office, so if you find going to the Regular Force Recruiting Office weird to ask for some,, where their only purpose is to convince and help people to join, it will probably be even weirder asking at a reserve unit.


----------



## Steelheader (23 Nov 2011)

You don't need to feel weird about visiting the recruiting centre. It's the CFRC's job to promote the CF, and they will not bat an eyelash at your request. Otherwise, maybe try a local regimental or Base/Wing museum if you prefer to stay low-key. A lot of times they may have a little gift-shop or souvenir stand for the general public.


----------



## Occam (23 Nov 2011)

I could send you a wall-sized poster of C-01-000-000/DA-001 "NDID Coding System".  All the cool guys in my office have one on their wall.    8)


----------



## Gunplumber (23 Nov 2011)

Send me a PM with your address. I am the guy who does promo products for the Army and I have a bunch of posters for you.


----------

